# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Enver Hoxha: Autonomi per Kosoven, jo Republike

## kthetrat

Enver Hoxha: Autonomi per Kosoven, jo Republike

Darina Tanushi

Zbulohet për herë të parë dokumenti i bisedës sekrete mes ish-udhëheqësit komunist, Enver Hoxha dhe të ngarkuarit me punë në Jugosllavi, në shtator të vitit 1970. Në këtë bisedë, ku ka ndërhyrë edhe Ramiz Alia, kuptohet qartë diplomacia e ndjekur nga komunistët shqiptarë në marrëdhëniet me Josif Broz Titon dhe qëndrimet ndaj krijimit të një republike të Kosovës. Në këtë dokument kuptohet qartë se Enver Hoxha dhe udhëheqja komuniste e Shqipërisë në vitin '70 ishte kundër krijimit të një republike të dytë shqiptare. Madje në këtë bisedë sekrete, ish-diktatori Hoxha kërkon të dijë shumë për qëndrimin që mbajnë komunistët kosovarë që drejtoheshin në atë kohë nga Fadil Hoxha. "Në botë ka vetëm një Republikë Popullore të Shqipërisë", - shprehet në një përgjigje që Enver Hoxha i kthen Hoxhës. Këtij të fundit ai i sugjeron që të mbajë kontakte me Titon. "Ju mund të keni pikëpamjen tuaj, por për ne, Titua është antimarksist. Megjithëkëtë, ne ju themi që në këto konjuktura, nuk bëni keq të mbështeteni tek Titua, sepse jua lehtësoi disi vuajtjet", - shprehet në këtë pjesë të parë të bisedës sekrete të shtatorit 1970 Enver Hoxha, në përgjigjen që i dërgon Fadil Hoxhës, përmes të ngarkuarit me punë në Jugosllavi, Lik Seiti. 
Takimi i Sekretarit të Parë të Komitetit Qendror të PPSH, shokut Enver Hoxha, me të ngarkuarin me punë të Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë në Jugosllavi, Lik Seiti, në Tiranë, në datën 19.9.1970 
Në këtë takim merr pjesë dhe Sekretari i KQ të PPSH-së, shoku Ramiz Alia. Shoku Enver Hoxha, pasi e pret dhe njihet me shokun Lik Seiti, e pyet atë nëse e ka mësuar gjuhën serbo-kroatisht dhe kur merr përgjigje se ai nuk di dhe aq mirë, e porositi Likun ta mësojë, mbasi diplomati ynë është e domosdoshme ta mësojë mirë gjuhën e vendit ku është ngarkuar të shërbejë, aq më tepër në një shtet si Jugosllavia, ku është në fuqi një klikë tradhtare e marksizëm-leninizmit, ndryshe nuk lufton dot. "Në përgjithësi, ju diplomatë, - vazhdoi shoku Enver, - nuk bëni përpjekjet e duhura për mësimin e gjuhëve të huaja. Nuk është aspak mirë që ju të punoni kurdoherë me përkthyes. Një praktikë e tillë nuk na çon larg. Të jesh në një vend me shërbim dhe të mos dish gjuhën e tij, as shtypin nuk e shfrytëzon dot. Mund të ndodhë që tjetri të kërkojë një bisedë urgjente, por po të mos kesh përkthyesin aty, t'i thuash prit se tani nuk ka kush të na bëjë përkthimin, nuk është e hijshme. Shumë nga ju u mësuat të punoni me përkthyes, por kjo nuk duhet të vazhdojë më në të ardhmen. 
Çfarë thotë Fadil Hoxha, ka ndonjë çik ndjenjë shqiptarizmi te ky njeri, se sa për marksist-leninist është tjetër punë, është shumë larg që ai të jetë i tillë". 
Shoku Lik Seiti: Nga takimi që pata me të, më la përshtypjen e asaj që thatë më përpara, d.m.th, tek ai ekziston ndjenja e shqiptarizmit. Të them të drejtën, mua më bëri përshtypje preokupacioni i tij i madh për rininë, lidhur me mbajtjen e fotografive. Këtu ai theksoi se për sa i përket ndjenjave të njerëzve të moshuar, këto ne jemi në gjendje t'i dominojmë. Për sa i përket rinisë që është një masë më e gjerë dhe që manifeston hapur dashurinë për Shqipërinë dhe shokun Enver, e kemi më vështirë ta frenojmë atë në këtë vrull, jo se unë jam kundër dashurisë ndaj shokut Enver dhe mbajtjes së fotografisë së tij nga ana e rinisë kosovare, përkundrazi, jam unë i pari që e dua më shumë se kushdo shokun Enver, por se kjo na prish punë. Ju e dini se unë edhe gjatë luftës, kur fotografia e shokut Enver filloi të hiqej tek ne, e vura në dijeni shokun Enver dhe ai më këshilloi me të drejtë që këtë çështje ta ngrija në komitetin krahinor të partisë së Kosovës. 
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Mos do të thotë Fadili me këtë se rinia nuk duhet të ekzaltohet shumë, prandaj ngriti çështjen që fotografinë e Enverit të mos e mbajnë të rinjtë e të rejat? 
Shoku Lik Seiti: Ai la të kuptohej që po të jetë puna për të mbajtur fotografinë e shokut Enver, atë do ta mbaj unë i pari, pastaj të tjerët. 
Kur ra fjala lidhur me eventualitetin e një agresioni kundër Shqipërisë, Fadili theksoi se ai personalisht do të jetë ushtar besnik i shokut Enver dhe se Kosova kurrë nuk do t'i kundërvihet Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë. 
Pastaj më foli për përpjekjet që bën ai për të fituar Kosova autonominë. Këto përpjekje, siç më tha, i ka bërë që në kohën kur ish në fuqi Rankoviçi, prandaj edhe ishte vënë në shenjë prej tij. Fadili atëherë kish gjetur kundërshtarë në këtë çështje, midis të cilëve Petër Stamboliçin. 
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Ç'bën tani Stamboliçi? 
Shoku Lik Seiti: Tani ai është mënjanuar, po jo në atë shkallë siç janë lënë mënjanë Tempua me shokë. Ndryshe është me Stamboliçin, këtë diku e aktivizojnë për të dorëzuar në emër të Titos ndonjë dekoratë, apo për të prerë shiritin me rastin e inaugurimit të ndonjë vepre etj. 
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Po Tempua bën ndonjë punë, duket nëpër pritjet? 
Shoku Lik Seiti: Jo. Siç duket, tani shkruan kujtimet. 
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Po Koça Popoviçi? 
Shoku Lik Seiti: As ky. Edhe ky si Stamboliçi është. 
Shoku Enver Hoxha: A e kanë nënpresident tani? 
Shoku Lik Seiti: Jo, me organizimin e ri jugosllavët nuk kanë fare nënpresident. Kryetari i Kuvendit Federativ, në formë kryen njëkohësisht edhe funksionin e nënpresidentit. Në këtë post është Milentije Popoviçi. 
Kur punohej për përgatitjet e Kongresit të 9-të, për disa kohë në Jugosllavi u bënë përpjekje për të nxjerrë Kardelin si zëvendës të Titos në kryesinë e Lidhjes së Komunistëve, po pati reagim nga të tjerët. Kështu, kur u mësua për funksionin e nënpresidentit të Lidhjes së Komunistëve, të gjithë të tjerët thanë ç'është kjo e panjohur. Prandaj, në Kongresin e 9-të të Lidhjes së Komunistëve jugosllavë nxorën nga udhëheqja të tërë të vjetrit. Titua mbajti vetëm Kardelin dhe ndonjë tjetër, por theksoi që midis tyre dhe të rinjve që hynë në udhëheqje nuk ka të parë dhe të dytë, të gjithë janë njëlloj. 
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Po udhëheqësit kosovarë si i kanë marrëdhëniet me njëri-tjetrin? Kanë grindje midis tyre? Për shembull, si janë marrëdhëniet midis Fadil Hoxhës, Veli Decës, Ali Shyqriut etj? 
Shoku Lik Seiti: Gjer tani nuk kemi dëgjuar asgjë serioze që të na ketë tërhequr vëmendjen, megjithatë gjëra të vogla midis tyre ka. Nga sa dimë, del sikur Fadili dhe Veliu janë një, kurse Xhavit Nimani me Ali Shyqrinë janë më ndryshe. Kur ish në fuqi Rankoviçi, Ali Shyqriu pozitat i kishte më të forta se Fadili me Velinë. Sidoqoftë, edhe këto gjëra të vogla që kanë ata midis tyre ne nuk i kemi akoma shumë të qarta e të argumentuara. Për sa i përket aktivizimit të krerëve shqiptarë të Kosovës me funksione të rëndësishme, nga ana e udhëheqjes jugosllave veprohet njëlloj si për njërin, ashtu edhe për tjetrin. 
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Nga krerët shqiptarë të Kosovës, kush tregohet pro rrymës serbomadhe të Rankoviçit? 
Shoku Lik Seiti: Dyshime ka për Xhavit Nimanin dhe Ali Shyqrinë, megjithëse këtë të fundit Titua e aktivizon mjaft, i ka dhënë edhe popullaritet. 
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Është i vjetër nga mosha Aliu? 
Shoku Lik Seiti: Rreth 45-50 vjeç. Ky ka qenë edhe në Shqipëri. Midis të gjithë të tjerëve, Aliu është njeriu më i përgatitur për funksione qeveritare. Tani merret me ekonomi, e aktivizojnë sidomos në marrëdhëniet që ka Jugosllavia me vendet arabe. 
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Kanë fëmijë këta, dhe ç'qëndrim mbajnë? 
Shoku Lik Seiti: Të gjithë fëmijët e këtyre, gjatë manifestimeve patriotike që janë zhvilluar nga populli kosovar, kanë qenë pro flamurit dhe pro një autonomie më të gjerë të Kosovës. Veç kësaj, kur kanë ardhur në Jugosllavi skuadrat tona sportive, të gjithë këta elementë të rinj janë treguar të afruar dhe kanë shfaqur interesim për Shqipërinë. Në këtë drejtim, qëndrimi i djalit të Fadil Hoxhës është më i theksuar. Ky është edhe më serioz dhe qëndron vazhdimisht në Prishtinë me nënën e tij. Edhe vetë Fadili, me përjashtim të rasteve kur në qendër bëhet ndonjë mbledhje ose konferencë, kur autorizohet të bëjë ndonjë takim, apo kur e dërgojnë jashtë shtetit, pjesën më të madhe të kohës në Kosovë e kalon. 
Në Kongresin e 9-të zgjedhjet e udhëheqjes kryesore u bënë në mënyrë të atillë, që në përbërjen e saj të përfaqësoheshin në numër të barabartë të tëra republikat. Kjo u bë me qëllim ekuilibri të forcave. Kështu, për çdo republikë u zgjodhën nga dy veta në Byronë Politike të Lidhjes dhe nga një për të dyja krahinat autonome. Nga sa na del nga shtypi dhe nga të dhënat e ndryshme që disponojmë, ashtu siç qëndron Fadili në Kosovë, edhe Kardeli pjesën më të madhe të kohës në Slloveni e kalon. Kështu veprojnë edhe udhëheqësit nga republikat e tjera, të cilët gjithashtu e kalojnë pjesën më të madhe të kohës në vendlindjet e tyre dhe vetëm kur kanë mbledhje shkojnë në Beograd. 
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Si qëndron Nikeziqi me shqiptarët? 
Shoku Lik Seiti: Kemi dëgjuar sikur i përkrah. Ai ka dhënë mjaft këshilla kur ka qenë në Kosovë. 
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Po Veselinoviçi me Tempon etj, me serbët janë? 
Shoku Lik Seiti: Po. 
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Si mendon ti lidhur me bisedën që pate me Fadilin, a vlen t'i kthejmë ndonjë përgjigje? Ku të takoi ai ty? 
Shoku Lik Seiti: Më takoi një natë në pritjen që u dha në ambasadën sudaneze, me rastin e vizitës që bëri në Jugosllavi kryetari i shtetit të Sudanit. Fadili në atë pritje qe bashkë me Ali Shyqrinë, por ndofta, sepse s'më njihte mirë ose për ta justifikuar takimin me mua erdhën të dy së bashku. Mirë po me t'u takuar, Aliu u largua menjëherë, duke u justifikuar se i duhet të takohej me një tjetër. Fadili, pra erdhi vetë i dytë dhe takimi u bë në një pritje përpara syve të të gjithë të tjerëve. Sa mbetëm vetëm, u hoqëm të dy mënjanë dhe aty Fadili gjeti rastin për të më folur. 
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Po Velinë, kur e ke takuar? 
Shoku Lik Seiti: Me Velinë kam biseduar në takimin e parë me Fadilin. Takimi me të u bë në kohën që po dilnin diplomatët nga stadiumi dhe zgjati gjithsej 2-3 minuta. Kështu, kur po largohesha edhe unë, u takova rastësisht me Fadilin, i cili i tha Veliut që ndodhej prapa nesh, eja të të takoj me të ngarkuarin me punë të Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë. Pas këtij takimi të shkurtër u ndamë menjëherë. 
Shoku Enver Hoxha: E, si thua, ç'mendon ti, a vlen t'i përgjigjemi Fadilit duke i dërguar nëpërmjet teje një përgjigje nga ana ime? 
Shoku Lik Seiti: Nga biseda që bëra me të kam përshtypjen që ai pret një përgjigje. 
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Konkretisht, ç'kërkonte ai nga unë, pse nga sa më kujtohet nga radiogrami që na ke dërguar, ai sikur të ka drejtuar pyetjen ç'mendon shoku Enver. 
Shoku Lik Seiti: Këtë pyetje ai e bëri kur ngriti problemin lidhur me lëvizjen e Rezak Shalës, i cili ishte për krijimin e republikës së shqiptarëve të Jugosllavisë. Fadili më tregoi se qe shprehur kundër një gjëje të tillë. Unë nga ana ime, theksoi ai, njoh vetëm një republikë shqiptare, Republikën Popullore të Shqipërisë. Personalisht kam qenë dhe jam, - vazhdoi ai, - për autonominë e plotë të Kosovës, prandaj nuk si mendon shoku Enver për këtë çështje. Unë, - tha ai, - nuk e besoj që të jetë kundër. 
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Ç'është ky Rezak Shala? 
Shoku Lik Seiti: Ishte prokuror. Tani, pas orvatjes që bëri për krijimin e republikës, e kanë hequr. 
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Po si t'u duk ty, këto pikëpamje që të shprehu Fadili, i ka me dijeninë e udhëheqjes jugosllave, apo të vetat? 
Shoku Lik Seiti: Unë mendoj se i ka me dijeninë e udhëheqjes mbasi ai e vuri shumë theksin te Titua, kur donte të më tregonte sa shumë interesohet ky dhe si na ka këshilluar vazhdimisht ta duam Shqipërinë dhe shokun Enver, për arsye se atë e do një popull I tërë dhe tani autoriteti i Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë është rritur shumë në botë. Këtë çështje ai e theksonte shumë. 
Çështja tjetër që preku Fadili dhe nga një pyetje që I bëra lidhur me perspektivat e ngjarjeve në Jugosllavi pas vdekjes së Titos. 
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Ç'tha ai, ç'mendon se mund të ndodhë në Jugosllavi pas vdekjes së Titos dhe si e ngriti këtë çështje? 
Shoku Lik Seiti: Pyetjen ia bëra unë kur Fadili tha që Titua interesohet shumë për shqiptarët në Kosovë. Dëshira jonë, vuri theksin ai, është që legatat e të dy vendeve t'i ngremë tani në rang ambasade, megjithëse duhet njohur se ka edhe kundërshtarë, siç janë forcat serbomadhe që nuk e duan këtë gjë. Në këtë rast unë ia bëra pyetjen dhe ai u përgjigj se Titua që tani sa është gjallë po punon që federata të mbetet e pandryshuar pas vdekjes së tij, po merr masa që as më vonë të mos dominojë shovinizmi serbomadh, as të ngrihet konfederata, siç ka pasur zëra, por as të mos jetë Jugosllavia një federate e përqendruar, ku të dominojë serbomëdhenjtë. Dhe kësaj pak a shumë po i arrihet. Duke ngritur problemin e udhëheqjes së Lidhjes Komuniste, ai theksoi se tashmë kjo është e siguruar, megjithëse mund të ngjallen forca për ta rrezikuar federatën. 
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Me bindje i thoshte këto Fadili, apo si me gjysmë zëri? Si t'u duk, i thoshte me gjallëri, apo vetëm sa për t'i thënë se e kishim ngarkuar që t'i transmetonte. Ç'përshtypje pate ti prej tij në këtë kohë? 
Shoku Lik Seiti: Për Titon dhe vijën e tij Fadili fliste me entuziazëm, në kuptimin që kosovarët ai i favorizon, kurse për Rankoviçin fliste me urrejtje, nga një herë bile edhe me nervozizëm dhe deklaroi se koha e tij nuk ka për të ardhur kurrë. 
Por unë nuk kuptova mirë premtimin e tij nëse do të jetë ushtar besnik i shokut Enver, jo vetëm po të rrezikohet Shqipëria nga ndonjë agresion, por edhe në rast se vjen përsëri në fuqi Rankoviçi, do të punojë ai që Kosova të mos i kundërvihet Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë? Kjo mua më shpëtoi pa sqaruar, për arsye se në atë kohë vinin vërdallë nesh plot njerëz, midis të tjerëve edhe dy sovjetikë, njërin nga të cilin e njihte. Fadili në këtë rast tha që nuk fund të fundit ne do të bëjmë punën tone, sado që të mos duan këta (për sovjetikët) që janë armiqtë tanë. 
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Foli gjë Fadili për ndjenjat antiserbe të popullit kosovar, kur përmendi ato ndjenja gjoja të ekzaltuara të rinisë kosovare? 
Shoku Lik Seiti: Nuk tha gjë. 
Shoku Enver Hoxha: E do populli Fadilin? 
Shoku Lik Seiti: E do, tek ai duket se ka besim më shumë se tek cilido tjetër nga maskarenjtë e kalibrit të tij. Njerëzit për të flasin mire. Qarkullojnë edhe zëra sikur ai ka qenë kundërshtar i largimit të shqiptarëve jashtë Jugosllavisë. 
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Ka kosovarë që kthehen nga Turqia në Jugosllavi? 
Shoku Lik Seiti: Këta gjer tani janë fare pak, gjithsej 3-4 veta. Kjo çështje po diskutohet midis vendeve, po thonë sikur nuk i lejojnë turqit. Megjithatë, nuk ka akoma gjë të qartë. 
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Kur të vijë rasti t'i duhet t'ia bësh kujtdo të qartë vijën tonë, sipas së cilës kosovarët e emigruar duhet të kthehen në vendin e në shtëpinë e tyre dhe në këtë drejtim të bëhem përçapje që të mos nxirren pengesa. Të bëhet e qartë se pikëpamja jonë është që jugosllavët t'i zhdukin pengesat që kanë vënë duke u kërkuar si kusht atyre shqiptarëve të emigruar që dëshirojnë të kthehen në Kosovë se duhet të disponojnë një sasi të hollash. 
Shoku Lik Seiti: Fadili pret përgjigje edhe lidhur me kthimin e legatës sonë në Beograd në rang ambasade. 
Shoku Enver Hoxha: Po ja, sikur të t'i themi ty disa gjëra që, për të qenë më preciz, unë i kam shkruar. Këto ti mund t'i kesh në vete, po Fadilit duhet t'i thuash gojarisht, se ai me shokë nuk janë njerëz të sigurt. Idetë, që po t'i jap të shkruara, janë mjaft koncize dhe për të dyja tablotë, edhe për vetë Fadilin personalisht në rast se ai do të dëshirojë t'i mbajë vetë në mendje, edhe po të jetë që t'ia thotë Titos, pse ne e dimë që ai i Titos është dhe kjo s'na prish asnjë punë. Natyrisht, ti duhet të gjesh rastin për t'ia thënë këto ide kështu, në përgjithësi. Po më mirë le të t'i lexoj një here, pastaj të shohim ç'mendim ke edhe ti: 
"Duke vlerësuar bisedën që patëm bashkë, si dhe faktin që ju më dhatë të kuptoj se donit të dinit edhe mendimin e shokut Enver për çështjet që ngritët, kur isha në Tiranë, kërkova një takim me shokun Enver dhe ia raportova gjithçka që më folët. 
Shoku Enver, më porositi, t'ju sjell të falat e tij dhe t'ju përshëndes për ndjenjat e pastra patriotike, që janë karakteristike për shqiptarët, qofshin këta qytetarë të Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë, qofshin të Kosovës. Shoku Enver ishte i prekur nga ajo që thatë ju se në rast rreziku për Republikën Popullore të Shqipërisë ju do të jeni përkrah tij. Shoku Enver, që ju njeh personalisht, nuk dyshon për këtë, sepse qëndrimi juaj për këtë problem është në vazhdën e traditave luftarake heroike të popullit tone që ka luftuar në shekuj dhe në vazhdën e patriotizmit të lartë të popullit të Kosovës. 
Ne ndjekim me vëmendje ndryshimit që kanë ndodhur në Kosovë, të drejtat që janë fituar në çështjen e gjuhës, të arsimit, në drejtim të administrimit, etj. Padyshim këto janë fitore kundër korenteve antishqiptare, rankoviçiane e serbo-madhe. Por, siç e thonë edhe vet, s'është kjo e gjitha. Ka edhe shumë të drejta të tjera që duhet të fitojnë vëllezërit kosovarë. 
Mendimin tuaj për të mos pranuar krijimin e një Republike të dytë shqiptare ne e quajmë të drejtë. Ky është qëndrimi i drejtë dhe patriotik. Një qëndrim të kundërt Republika Popullore e Shqipërisë do ta luftojë me të gjitha forcat. Ne jemi dakord me mendimin tuaj se në botë ka vetëm një Republikë Popullore të Shqipërisë. 
Gjithashtu është I drejtë mendimi juaj që duhet punuar për forcimin e autonomisë së Kosovës. Autonomi e plotë, ashtu siç e thatë edhe ju, do të thotë sigurim i të drejtave të plota: në pushtet, në ekonomi, në arsim e kulture, në përgatitjen e kuadrove të të gjithë sektorëve, duke përfshirë edhe oficerë për ushtrinë, për sigurimin e shtetit, etj. Dhe kjo jo vetëm përputhet me politikën e drejtë nacionale, siç e kuptojmë ne, por edhe se Kosova është një entitet kombëtar i madh, i njohur nga vetë kushtetuta jugosllave. Prandaj të kërkosh autonominë e plotë dhe të drejta të plota për Kosovën, në kuadrin e Federatës, nuk është antiserbe, as antijugosllave. Me këtë kërkesë, përkundrazi, luftohen vetëm shovinistët serbë të cilët kanë luftuar e luftojnë për të kufizuar e mohuar të drejtat e Kosovës, sepse këtë duan ta kenë nën administrimin e tyre absolute, në mënyrë që të diktojnë, sipas interesave të tyre shoviniste, gjithë zhvillimin politik, ekonomik e shoqëror të Kosovës. 
Për sa i përket bashkëpunimit tone me ju, ne do ta zhvillojmë këtë brenda kuadrit të Federatës Jugosllave. Por jua themi hapur: në këtë marrëdhënie preferencën ne ua japim marrëdhënieve me ju, me Kosovën. Ne jemi të disponuar ta ndihmojmë Kosovën në të gjitha drejtimet, veçanërisht lidhur me zhvillimin e arsimit, me përgatitjen e kuadrove, me tekstet që ju nevojiten, qoftë për universitetin, qoftë për shkollat e tjera. Mund të shkëmbehet eksperiencë midis kuadrove të sektorëve të ndryshëm, mund të shkëmbehen kuadro për të mbajtur cikle leksionesh etj. Gjithashtu mund të vine tek ne, për vizita për të pare, në forma të ndryshme, vëllezërit kosovarë. Shoku Enver Hoxha më porositi t'ju them juve, shoku Fadil, se nga ana jonë nuk ka asnjë pengesë. Bile do të jeni të kënaqur të plotësojmë të gjitha kërkesat tuaja. Republika Popullore e Shqipërisë, më tha shoku Enver, ka detyrimin ndaj vëllezërve të Kosovës. Por rëndësi ka dhe kjo varet edhe nga ju, nga mbështetja juaj, që në Shqipëri të vine sa më shumë kosovarë e studentë, vetëm përpiquni të jenë njerëz të mire dhe t'ju shërbejnë juve sa më shumë në të ardhmen. 
Përgjithësisht lidhur me marrëdhëniet me Federatën Jugosllave ju duhet të na kuptoni drejt. Ju keni politikën e qëndrimin tuaj ndaj Federatës, edhe ne kemi tonin. Të flasim hapur :hihi: istoria provoi se nga Jugosllavia e Titua është bërë një politikë e egër kundër vendit tonë, saqë tani edhe vetë udhëheqja jugosllave e njeh zyrtarisht. Ju, që keni hequr mbi kurriz ato çka bërë Rankoviçi e kini kuptuar politikën antishqiptare që është ndjekur në Kosovë, e kuptoni se sa të drejta kanë qenë dhe janë qëndrimet tona ndaj udhëheqjes jugosllave. 
Ju mund të keni pikëpamjen tuaj, por për ne Titua është antimarksist. Megjithëkëtë, ne ju themi që në këto konjuktura, nuk bëni keq të mbështeteni tek Titua, sepse jua lehtësoi disi vuajtjet. Por ky qëndrim i Titos ndaj Kosovës sipas pikëpamjes sonë nuk diskutohet nga dashuria, ai diktohet nga rrethanat që u krijuan në të cilat çështja shtrohet: o t'ju ketë armiq, ose t'ju ketë miq. T'ju armiqësojë është e rrezikshme për të. Prandaj do që t'ju ketë miq, gjë që ka rëndësi edhe në luftën e Titos kundër rankoviçianëve. 
* * * 
Në këtë konjukturë ka probleme të interesit të përgjithshëm, për të cilat qëndrimet tona janë pozitive. Në këto qëndrime ne udhëhiqemi nga parimet e marksizëm-leninizmit, nga interesat e Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë, nga interesat e shqiptarëve të Kosovës si dhe nga interesat e popujve të Jugosllavisë dhe të popujve të tjerë. 
Prandaj, kur shohim se në konjukturat konkrete rrezikohen popujt e Jugosllavisë dhe të Shqipërisë, ne mbështesim luftën e popujve të Jugosllavisë për mbrojtjen e vendit të tyre. 
* * * 
Edhe udhëheqja jugosllave i sheh këto konjuktura dhe në përputhje me to kërkon që marrëdhëniet me Republikën Popullore të Shqipërisë t'i zhvillojë me vrull. Ky është interesi i saj, por ajo ka edhe merakun që të tregojë se Shqipëria socialiste ndryshoi vijë e ngjyrë, se titizmi ka pasur të drejtë në qëndrimet e tij. Ne ju themi juve se këtë kënaqësi dhe kapital politik nuk ua japim titistëve. 
Ne jua themi juve si shok e vëlla i yni, se marrëdhëniet tona me Federatën Jugosllave do të vijnë duke u përmirësuar në rrugë shtetërore. Edhe çështjen e shkëmbimit të ambasadorëve po e studiojmë. Po udhëheqja jugosllave duhet të dijë që ka bërë shumë të këqija ndaj Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë dhe shumë qëndrime të saj duhet t'i dënojë publikisht që të mund të pastrohet sadopak rruga nga pengesat që ajo vetë ka krijuar prej vitesh me radhë. 
* * * 
Ne i kuptojmë vështirësitë tuaja, shoku Fadil, ashtu siç dimë edhe dallgët nëpër të cilat keni kaluar, si dhe qëndresën tuaj. Ky është një nder për ju dhe për shqiptarët e Kosovës. Ne i kuptojmë drejt gjithashtu edhe qëndrimet tuaja në konjukturat e ndryshme. Të jeni të bindur se çdo qëndrim marksist-leninist i Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë, ashtu si deri tani edhe në të ardhmen do të ketë parasysh gjithnjë interesat e Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë dhe interesat e vëllezërve tanë shqiptarë të Kosovës, duke forcuar miqësinë me popujt e Jugosllavisë në rrugën marksiste-leniniste. 
Siç e sheh, të gjitha këto çështje ti do t'ia thuash Fadilit. E, si mendon tani? T'ia japim këtë përgjigje apo jo? Pastaj mund t'ju themi kështu? Shkon? Mos është e butë apo e fortë, domethënë mos është nevoja ta zbusim ca akoma, apo ta forcojmë më tej? Thuana mendimin tënd, është një përgjigje politike apo sektare, apo mos është liberale? Si të duket pra, se të kemi ekspert për problemet jugosllave. 
Shoku Lik Seiti:... (pasi mendohet pak) Mua më duket një përgjigje e plotë. 
(vijon në numrin e nesërm)

----------


## LONDON_VIP

po diktator ka cen  ai ka shkelur shqiperin  e jo spo shkel kosoven ;(((((

----------


## *suada*

Ai plera e shiti Kosoven.

----------


## landi45

kosoven se shiti njeri po na e moren me lufte..........
ne si popull perhere na pushtuan e vodhen

asnjehere su quam te kerjkojme qa na takon edhe sot

bashkim kombetare

po sot kush na ndale

----------


## Akulli_ch

http://sq.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kosova_..._Shqip%C3%ABri

Para se te sjellni ne tema (Forume) postime shterpa ju keshilloj te lexoni librin 

Kosova eshte Shqipri dhe bindeni me permbledhjet e shenimeve nda ditari i Enver Hoxhes 
Libi eshte Botuar 1999 Autori i librit Ilir Hoxha .

----------


## sabah08

Akoma me te vdekurit ju.Shifni shifni, se cfare pazaresh po ben kasta politike  me trojet shqiptare sot ne kohe paqeje dhe pastaj diskutojme per ato qe jane humbur dje nen forcen e armeve.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Dashuria e kosovareve ndaj enver hoxhes paradoksale*

Derisa peshkoja me nje te moshuar nga durrsi ne nje breg ne detin e durrsit erdh nje kosovar (i moshuar) dhe derisa po na shikonte peshkimin ton, u fut ne bised me ne dhe menjeher po i futet politikes.

Dhe nga shum gafet amatoreske te tij, po fillon ti thurr lavde enver hoxhes, duke thene se enver hoxha ka qen ky e ska qen ky e ande kendej.

Ky plaku qe ishte me mua, i kishte vuajtur 12 vjet burg(20 vjet ishte denuar mirpo ne 1991 ishte liruar) nga enver hoxha, vetem per nje fjal goje(nuk e pyeta cila ishte kjo fjal) dhe po i drejtohet ketij plakut nga kosova se kur te flasesh per enver hoxhen me mire pyet se sa te japesh pergjigje koti sepse une qe i kam vuajtur 12 vjet burg e di me mire se ti se kush ka qen enver hoxha.

Jam kosovar edhe une, mirpo simpatia qe kan kosovaret ndaj enver hoxhes eshte cytje psikopatike dhe perben skandal ne vete.

----------


## ganimet

Nese ather kosova   kishte fituar statusin e repuplikes sot nuk kish me qen shtet .
I madh ishte  shoku Enver.Ai e dinte se populli ende ishte i knaqur me televizora te sllobodes  e me gramafona te hysnije Regjepova.
kot sesht thenja te ngitit  mos i jap buk

----------


## dias10

> kosoven se shiti njeri po na e moren me lufte..........
> ne si popull perhere na pushtuan e vodhen
> 
> asnjehere su quam te kerjkojme qa na takon edhe sot
> 
> bashkim kombetare
> 
> po sot kush na ndale


Patjeter qe e shiti:

ENVER HOXHA:




> Mendimin tuaj për të mos pranuar krijimin e një Republike të dytë shqiptare ne e quajmë të drejtë. Ky është qëndrimi i drejtë dhe patriotik. *Një qëndrim të kundërt Republika Popullore e Shqipërisë do ta luftojë me të gjitha forcat.* Ne jemi dakord me mendimin tuaj se në botë ka vetëm një Republikë Popullore të Shqipërisë.

----------


## semiku

askush se don enver hoxhen ,nostalgjik dhe budalla ka cdo kund .....

----------


## semiku

E merr vesh kete shqipe te kesaj Ganimete dikush ......

----------


## fattlumi

Do kisha pasur deshire ti degjoja prononcimet e bijeve te Enver Hoxhes ne Kosove lidhur me kete.Keta "bije" te tij ende nuk i merr gjumi pa e pasur fotografine e tij permbi koke.Jane mesuar me te.
A eshte prononcuar Rexhep Qosja ende lidhur me kete?Ose edhe te tjeret qe ende jetojne dhe veprojne me ideologjite e tij.

----------


## landi45

> Patjeter qe e shiti:
> 
> ENVER HOXHA:



o shoqeja nafije


kush i mbajti shqipetaret te luftonin ne kosove nga 90 deri tani 
kur behej lufta kishte me shume se 70 perqind qe pinin kafe

enveri


kush e beri traktatin e londres enveri


kush e ndau shqiperine enveri


enveri ishte nje diktator po seshte e drejte tja vejme fajet atij


po sot pse nuk flasim per bashkim a jemi ne nato ,,,qa do na beje serbi  

po jemi kurvat e grekut e serbit jo vetem si popull ,po dhe udheheqeja
vetem flasim dhe ham buken kot

mire serbi i forte thone

po maqedonia qe shkele shqipetaret me kembe dhe sflasim dot

o harrova i ka fajet enveri

se nuk kemi gjak shqipetari me pondryshojme emra fe dhe cdo tradite per 1 euro

----------


## EuroStar1

Cfar keni prit me u shkeput nga maqedonsi ? Kjo tregon qe jeni me te pa afte se shqiptaret e kosoves. Apo pret te shkepusi republika e shqiprise ? Shoku situaten duhet ta perballoni sic ben vllezrit kosovar, po ju nuk ju lejn maxhypet dhe serboshqipfolsit me u shkeput dhe me ju bashku shqipris , pfff turp per ju

----------


## Akulli_ch

> Cfar keni prit me u shkeput nga maqedonsi ? Kjo tregon qe jeni me te pa afte se shqiptaret e kosoves. Apo pret te shkepusi republika e shqiprise ? Shoku situaten duhet ta perballoni sic ben vllezrit kosovar, po ju nuk ju lejn maxhypet dhe serboshqipfolsit me u shkeput dhe me ju bashku shqipris , pfff turp per ju


Shoku turp per ti jeni shqiptar apo maxhup nuk ma kapi ?

Eshte ç'eshtje kombetare ndarja e maqedonis siç ishte çeshtje kombetare Ndarja e Kosoves dhe per secilin shqiptar vlen kjo detyr !

Te nje idelai te gjithe kemi qen jemi dhe do te jemi nuk duhet te bejem dallim siç dhe ç'far, detyra eshte edhe e ytja edhe e ç'do shqiptari qe e ndin veten si Shqiptar shkputja nga maqedonasi .

----------


## Seneka

Te nderuar se pari nuk qendron ajo qe thot ai artikull qe Enveri donte autonomi te Kosoves e jo republik ngase lexone mir nje here artikullin ne shtypin ditor mandej flisni une pajtohem me juve por nje herit me duhet te ju them qe bashkimi kombetar shqipetar duhet te behet realitet para se lideret tan politik te na shpijn drejt Athines,Romes,Parisit dhe Beogradit dhe Moskves.
Mos te merremi me te kaluaren por te shohim tash se qka po ndodh,
Enveri ka vrar shqipetar,  pajtohem plotesisht por se paku e ka ber haptas dhe kemi pasur nje adres se nga po vjen.
Sot shqipetaret ndiqen,burgosen,vriten masakrohen nga plumbat e Malazezit,Maqedonit dhe Serbit nen ombrellen e koduar SYRI I SHQIPONJES qe eshte perpiluar ne Tirane Prishtine Tetove Krete dhe Beograd per eliminimin  e aktivisteve te vertet kombetar shqipetar.

 a thua valla Enver Hoxha i ka fajet edhe tash.

 ZGJOHU O POPULLI IM
 RRENOJI MURET QE NA NDAJN
 SHKATRROI PRANGAT E ROBERIS 
 TE SHOHIM DRITEN E LIRIS
  JA VDEKJE JA LIRI

----------


## autori

*Enver Hoxha: Plani për bashkimin e Shqipërisë me Kosovën"*

Në vijimin e bisedës sekrete mes ish-udhëheqësit komunist Enver Hoxha, në shtator të vitit *1970* dhe të ngarkuarit me Punë në Jugosllavi, Lik Seiti, diskutohet gjatë për figurën e drejtuesit të komunistëve kosovarë, Fadil Hoxha. Në këtë pjesë, ku hyn në bisedë edhe Ramiz Alia, Enver Hoxha shpreh qartë objektivat e tij, për një bashkim me Kosovën, në të ardhmen, duke qartësuar kështu edhe arsyet se përse nuk parapëlqehet një Kosovë Republikë. "Fadili kërkon vetëm autonomi të plotë, dhe në këtë situatë edhe ne jemi dakord me kaq. Qëllimi është që në Kosovë të mos sundojnë serbët, këta të shkojnë në vendin e vet, kurse në pushtet në Kosovë të sundojnë kosovarët, këta të jenë atje në krye në të gjithë sektorët, në pushtet, në ekonomi, në ushtri, në sigurim etj, bile të luftojnë që kudo të fusin njerëz të mirë që, kur të vijë momenti, atëherë do të jetë pjekur fiku dhe bashkimi bëhet vetvetiu", - shprehet ndër të tjera, Enver Hoxha. Në bisedë e sipër Hoxha shprehet se nuk ka pse të rinjtë kosovarë të mbajnë fotot e tij dhe të dalin hapur në mbështetje të qeverisë shqiptare. Mjafton aq që ata të dëgjonin "Radio Tiranën", të lexonin libra e gazeta nga Shqipëria, të kishte shkëmbim profesorësh.

(vijon nga numri i djeshëm) 

Shoku Ramiz Alia: Si gjykon ti se do të jetë reagimi nga ana e tij?

Shoku Lik Seiti: Në pjesën ku ne flasim për Titon, mendoj se ai do të reagojë patjetër. 

Shoku Ramiz Alia: Për këtë çështje në përgjigje thuhet që ti për Titon ke mendimin tënd, ne kemi tonin. 

Shoku Enver Hoxha: Ne i themi atij që të mbështetet tek Titua, se me disa masa që ka marrë, ai tani e ka lehtësuar disi gjendjen e kosovarëve dhe me këtë i themi Fadilkit që jemi njëkohësisht dhe realistë, por nga ana tjetër i bëjmë të qartë se Titua këto masa nuk i ka marrë nga dashuria që ka për kosovarët, po nga halli. Përse nuk veproi ai dhe dje kështu? Atëherë Titua ishte plotësisht dakord me Rankoviçin, prandaj lëvronte druri mbi popullin kosovar, kurse sot u krijuan konjuktura të tjera, prandaj ndryshoi qëndrimet ndaj kosovarëve.

Shoku Lik Seiti: Ky tekst mendoj është i qartë, i plotë, prandaj nuk ka se si t'i përgjigjemi ndryshe. 

Shoku Enver Hoxha: Pastaj, fundi i fundit, kur flasim për Titon kemi parasysh edhe perspektivën e tij. Ne kemi dëgjuar që Fadili ka qenë kundër Rankoviçit se e kish vënë në shenjë, po dimë që Titua me Rankoviçin ishte. Kjo duhet parë një çikë. 
Sido qoftë, ne e marrim me mënd që Fadili nuk mund të rrijë pa reaguar për Titon. Kur të marrë vlerësimin tonë për të, ai mund të shprehet se nuk është dakord me ne mbi këtë çështje. Në qoftë se këtë nuk e bën, do të thotë se është plotësisht dakord me ne, po ne e dimë mirë që ai nuk është i tillë. Edhe po të mendojë si ne, prapë do të thotë se nuk është dakord me përgjigjen tonë dhe do të përsërisë që Titua është "marksist". 
Në të dyja rastet, edhe sikur të jetë anti-titist, këtë ai nuk mund të ta thotë ty. Një gjë të tillë që ai është kundër Titos, ai mund ta thotë vetëm në rast se do të jetë shumë i sigurt që pikëpamja e tij do t'i vejë ne vesh drejtpërdrejt Enverit. Po ne e dimë se Fadili nuk është i tillë. Duke qenë titist, ai mendon që në të kaluarën Titua nuk ka ditur gjë hiç ç'bëhej, kurse ne e kemi të qartë që edhe atëherë ai ishte i plotfuqishëm, pra nuk e vërtiste si donte Rankoviçi. Në vetvete Fadili mund ta thotë këtë, po me mendje mund të thotë gjithashtu që shqiptarët kanë të drejtë kur thonë ç'do të bëhet në Jugossllavi kur të vdesë Titua. Megjithatë, edhe duke qenë titist, Fadili është një nacionalist shqiptar, ai nuk e ha Nikeziçin, se është serb, prandaj nuk mund të mos mendojë ç'rrugë do të zgjedhë kur të vdesë Titua, do të vejë te Nikeziçi të luftojë kundër Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë, apo do të zgjedhë rrugë tjetër. Fadili thotë se kundër Shqipërisë nuk lufton dhe në këtë qëndrim atë e çojnë ndjenjat e tij nacionaliste shqiptare. 
Ne nuk e dimë si do të zhvillohen ngjarjet pas vdekjes së Titos, por mendoj se duke e marrë si nacionalist, do të jetë e zorshme që Fadili të bëhet me serbët. Po ta marrë fuqinë në dorë më vonë Rankoviçi, mund të bëhej edhe Fadili me të, si Xhavit Nimani, se populli e do, po në të kaluarën Rankoviçi e ka persekutuar. Ka mundësi, pra, që personalisht Fadili të mos ikë në këtë rrugë. Ndryshe është me të tjerët, të cilët pas vdekjes së Titos mund të krijojnë një unitet shovinist, si me thënë serbo-shqiptar, kundër Republikës Popullore të Shqipërisë dhe Fadili do të gjendej atëherë përsëri në minoritet, në të njëjtat pozita që u gjend edhe kur Rankoviçi ish më parë në fuqi. Tani sa e ka gjykimin ky njeri, ç'kapacitet politik ka, si e ka rrethin e kë mbështet, këto nuk i kemi të qarta. Ne dimë vetëm atë që ai ka besim tek Titua, për arsye se ky po i mbështet tani kosovarët, por nga ana tjetër Fadili nuk mund të mos mendojë për të ardhmen, për kohë të këqija, për të cilat i duhet të zërë pozitat që tani, por ato që shkon nëpër mend ai, ndoshta nuk ua thotë dot të gjithëve. Pra, ç'është ky njeri, ne nuk e dimë. 

Shoku Lik Seiti: Edhe një gjë tjetër na mbeti pa sqaruar në takimin që pata me Fadilin, ajo që tha se tani në Kosovë janë përgatitur një tok kuadrosh që populli i do. Po cilët janë ata, dhe përse e ngriti këtë çështje, kjo mbeti vetëm kaq, nuk u sqarua kush janë këto kuadro. 

Shoku Enver Hoxha: Natyrisht, këta ai nuk mund të t'i thotë me emra. As ti nuk duhet të futesh në rrugën e investigimeve të sigurimit, duke u përpjekur të mësosh prej tij, kush është ky apo ai që është me Fadil Hoxhën. Me këtë ai donte të të thoshte që njoftoje Enverin se ne nuk jemi vetëm, po kemi edhe shokë. 
Ai flet, pra, me ty, si politikan, hiqet njëkohësisht edhe si patriot, por njerëzit që janë afër meje nuk është nevoja të t'i them cilët janë, vetëm të bëj të ditur që ne kemi krijuar këtu një fond kuadrosh që gëzojnë simpatinë e popullit. Dhe, vërtetë ne shikojmë që Fadili mban lidhje me mësues, me profesorë, bën përpjekje me ata që kanë simpati për Shqipërinë etj, dhe të gjithë janë kuadro. Për këta flet ai, mendoj unë, po konkretisht nuk përmend njeri. Prandaj, edhe ne duhet të qëndrojmë me të në platformë të përgjithshme, kurdoherë që do të bjerë rasti, në këtë platformë bisedo me të, i evito pyetjet delikate me karakter informativ, se ato mund të na prishin shumë punë. Kontaktet me të, t'i mbajmë kurdoherë në platformë të gjerë politike, të krijojmë tek këta njerëz besimin në vijën e drejtë marksiste-leniniste të partisë sonë, që të shohin se revizionistët jugosllavë janë tradhtarë të marksizëm-leninizmit, të popujve jugosllavë, si edhe të shqiptarëve të Kosovës. 
Ne duhet të përpiqemi që ata të arrijnë ta kuptojnë këtë politikë tonën. Tjetër punë është taktika e tyre. Fadil Hoxha nuk mund t'u thotë të rinjve kosovarë, o burra, ngrini kudo fotografinë e Enver Hoxhës, pse të këkrohet një gjë e tillë, është provokacion. Fotografitë e Enverit në Kosovë nuk mund të vihen, është tjetër çështja e flamurit. Këtë të drejtë kosovarët tashmë e kanë fituar. Edhe "Radio Tiranën" gjithashtu kosovarët kanë të drejtë ta dëgjojnë, bile kush të dojë mund të regjistrojë emisionet e saj e t'ua shpërndajë të tjerëve, po që të dalin rrugëve me fotografi nuk i le njeri. 

Sidoqoftë entuziazmi patriotik i rinisë kosovare është një gjë shumë e madhe, bile e një rëndësie kolosale për ne, vetëm se politika e këtyre njerëzve nuk është e kristalizuar, ne nuk e dimë kush janë. Megjithatë, këta janë atje tani, në krye. Dy gjëra mbetet të bëjmë: ose veprimtari subversive, ose të punojmë duke shfrytëzuar forma legale dhe ilegale. Natyrisht, ka mundësi të zhvillohen sot disa aktivitete në platformë legale, dhe kjo është një gjë e mirë, po njëkohësisht është detyrë të sqarojmë ç'njerëz janë këta që janë në krye në Kosovë. Prandaj, edhe u përgjigjemi në këtë mënyrë, e mbajmë këtë platformë. Në këto situata ne duhet të jemi shumë të matur me ta, të mos u bëjmë pyetje nga të cilat t'u duket sikur i provokojmë ose u diktojmë, po t'u themi që jemi vëllezër, veç ne kemi mendimet tona, (të cilat jua themi hapur në platformën që thashë), kurse ju kini mendimet tuaja. T'u themi, gjithashtu që punët tuaja ju i shikoni më mirë, pse ne, duke mos e njohur si duhet situatën e Kosovës, edhe mund të gabojmë, dhe kështu është, që mund të gabojmë vërtetë në disa çështje, pse ku ta dimë ne ç'janë dhe sa të vendosur janë këta njerëz? Ne mendojmë se ata janë me Titon dhe kështu është, po edhe në këtë drejtim sa janë? E sigurt për ne është se ata janë shqiptarë, po dihet se shqiptarë ishin edhe Lumo Skëndua e Ali Këlcyra me shokë, po u shitën tek Italia fashiste. Këtë të mos e harrojmë. Edhe këta të tillë janë. Prandaj, baza për punën tonë në Kosovë duhet të jetë populli. Gjatë bisedave e pyetjeve me këta njerëz, të jemi të rezervuar, të mos komprometohemi përpara popullit të Kosovës dhe t'u japim rast atyre t'u thonë masave që janë me ne. Ne do t'u themi që jemi me kosovarët, dhe brenda mundësive, që ekzistojnë në Kosovë, ne përpiqemi t'ju ndihmojmë. Këtë duhet ta bëjmë të qartë që ta shohë populli kosovar dhe ai i shikon e i kupton përpjekjet tona.

Shoku Ramiz Alia: Kjo që lexuat ju, është llogaritur tamam që Fadili po të jetë, relativisht, njeri i mirë, përgjigja do t'i bëjë mirë, ajo i forcon pozitat e tij shqiptare. Në qoftë se nuk është i mirë, po të dojë le ta informojë edhe Titon mbi përgjigjen që i japim, kjo s'na prish punë, pse pozita jonë është parimore dhe këto çështje ju i deklaruat publikisht në fjalimin e Tropojës, në muajin maj. 

Shoku Enver Hoxha: Fadili mund të thotë për Titon se shoku Enver nuk ka të drejtë, dhe unë (Fadili) do të provoj që Titua i do njëlloj si serbët e kroatët, edhe shqiptarët... Nuk është mirë t'i flasësh me letër, prandaj foli gojarisht. Kjo të ve detyrën t'i studiosh mirë këto ide që janë hedhur këtu, përtyp mirë për vete, ose përgatiti me pika, pastaj thuaja Fadilit me gjakftohtësi. Na njofto për reagimet që mund të ketë se na interesojnë, sado që ne asgjë nuk teprojmë aty. Sido që të jetë, Fadili ka qenë më i persekutuar nga të tjerët në kohën e Rankoviçit, krijimin e republikës në kuadrin e Jugosllavisë ai nuk e pranon, megjithëse me këtë nuk deklaron se dëshiron që Kosova të bashkohet me Shqipërinë. Ky bashkim, ta kemi të qartë se do të vijë në situata të tjera. Këtë as ai, as ne, nuk mund ta themi, pse ka akoma shumë ujë për të rrjedhur ndënë urë. Fadili kërkon vetëm autonomi të plotë dhe në këto situata edhe ne jemi dakord me kaq. Qëllimi është që në Kosovë të mos sundojnë serbët, këta të shkojnë në vendin e vet, kurse në pushtet në Kosovë të sundojnë kosovarët, këta të jenë atje në krye në të gjithë sektorët, në pushtet, në ekonomi, në ushtri, në sigurim etj, bile të luftojnë që kudo të fusin njerëz të mirë që, kur të vijë momenti, atëherë do të jetë pjekur fiku dhe bashkimi bëhet vetvetiu. 
Çështja, pra, duhet bërë dialektikisht, se me dëshirë nuk bëhen këto gjëra. Dëshira është diçka tjetër, zemra vërtet na qan për Kosovën, po realiteti është ndryshe. Ne duhet të ndjekim rrjedhimin e historisë, por për situatat që duam të krijojmë duhet t'i përgatisim ngjarjet qysh më parë. 

Shoku Lik Seiti: Dua të vë në dukje se, pas artikujve që janë botuar dhe pas fjalimit tuaj në Tropojë, Xhavit Nimani dhe Ali Shzqriu më përshëndesin më shumë se më parë, dhe japin shenja e mundësi për afrim. Sidomos Xhaviti flet me të njëjtin gëzim e përzemërsi dhe jep më shumë mundësi për afrim në marrëdhëniet shtetërore. Të dy këta thonë se shoku Enver foli shumë mirë, se pas fjalimit të tij po krijohet një klimë e ngrohtë dhe neve na jep mundësi të flasim më shumë. Të njëjtin qëndrim mban edhe Ymer Pula. Përpara se të veja me punë në Beograd, unë kam qenë me shërbim në Turqi, ku kam pasur si drejtim kryesor në fushën e zbulimit, sektorin e Kosovës. Nga të dhënat agjenturiale që kam pasur atëherë, Ymer Pula më delte personi më pozitiv. Kur Xhavit Nimani vlerësoi fjalimin tuaj në Tropojë, Ymeri m'u drejtua mua duke më thënë: "Të takon ty t´i servirësh mirë këto çështje në Tiranë.

Shoku Enver Hoxha: U qëndro afër edhe këtyreve, dhe u thuaj se partia më ka mësuar që çdo gjë ta servir drejt në udhëheqje. I afro dhe u thuaj që situata e krijuar është e mirë për Kosovën dhe mendimi im, i qeverisë sime dhe i shokut Enver Hoxha, është se në fjalimin e Tropojës është bërë e qartë pikëpamja jonë që në Kosovë të forcohet arsimi, të forcohen pozitat e kosovarëve në të gjitha drejtimet që thashë më parë. Ju tani kini krijuar kuadro, prandaj gjersa Jugosllavia thotë se është demokraci popullore, përpiquni të vini në krye kudo dhe sa më shumë nëpër këshillat, në gjykatat e kudo tjetër njerëz të popullit. E tillë është tani situata atje, shoku Lik Seiti, por do të duhet të rrjedhë shumë ujë që të arrihet ajo që duam. Ne nuk mund të veprojmë sot me kosovarët, siç kemi vepruar me shqiptarët gjatë Luftës nacional-çlirimtare.

 Atëherë, sikurse e dimë, ne bëmë shumë përpjekje me njerëzit e reaksionit, me elementët e borgjezisë dhe me agallarët, me Lumo Skëndot e Ali Këlcyrët me shumë për t´i kthyer në rrugën e popullit, po, natyrisht, ishim të bindur se ata nuk ndërronin rrugën, por, pas të gjitha përpjekjeve tona, kur pamë se edhe populli u bind për tradjëtinë e tyre, atëherë u dhamë një kopaçe të fortë kokës dhe i shpartalluam. Por, gjer këtu arritëm vetëm kur u krye tërë procesi. Tani në Kosovë është tjetër situatë. Vërtet kosovarët janë vëllezërit tanë, po ne nuk mund të ndërhyjmë në punët e një shteti tjetër. Ne e kemi të qartë se shembulli i Republikës sonë Popullore nuk mund të mos influencojë pozitivisht në mendjen e vëllezërve tonë të Kosovës, në rrugën që duam ne. 
Tani kjo influencë sa kohë kalon, aq më shumë reflektohet, ajo tashmë ka filluar dhe ne përpiqemi të përfitojmë nga situata e krijuar. Dëgjimin e "Radio Tiranës", për shembull, Titua nuk e ndalon dot, librat dhe gazetat tona shohim se po futen gjithnjë e më shumë në Kosovë, njerëz prej andej vinë tek ne, do të venë e do të vinë mësues e profesorë, nesër njerëzit në Kosovë do të shohin edhe televizionin shqiptar etj. Çështjen e kam këtu që ne nuk mund të shkojmë sipas pikëpamjes së disave që thonë se nuk punohet me Xhavit Nimanin, mbasi ai ka qenë me Rankoviçin, ka qenë njeriu i UDB-së etj. Këtë nuk mund ta themi, e para, për arsye se nuk dimë sa brenda është futur ky njeri në bashkëpunim me Rankoviçin, pastaj nuk dimë nëse e urren apo nuk e urren atë populli kosovar, sa të këqija u ka bërë masave dhe si i ka bërë etj. Kështu mund të themi ne edhe për një seri njerëzish të tjerë si ky, që janë atje tani përsëri në fuqi në konjukturat e krijuara. Mes atyre ka elementë krejtësisht të këqij, ka që janë treçerek, ka gjysmë të këqij, ka të tjerë që janë një çerek të këqij. Me këtë dua të them se të gjithë këta krerë, kush më shumë e kush më pak, janë pëlqyer. Të papëlqyera në Kosovë janë vetëm masat e popullit. 

Që të mundesh ti të orientohesh në punë, ki parasysh se duhet të përpiqesh të depërtosh në radhët e tyre me mundësitë ekzistuese, por pa ndërhyrë. Prandaj, kur të thotë Xhavit Nimani që Shqipëria po na ndihmon shumë, ne s'kemi pse të themi se ai është një Rankoviç i gjallë dhe t'i largohemi e të mos punojmë me të. Tani, për interes të çështjes, këta do t'i shfrytëzojmë, por duke pasur kurdoherë kujdes atë që thashë, që të mos ekspozohemi te populli kosovar. Kështu, kur ka ndonjë pritje dhe krijohen mundësitë, përpiqu t'i takosh për t'u folur, duke u thënë se ne gëzohemi shumë që keni këto pikëpamje për Shqipërinë dhe dëshirojmë t'ju tregojmë ç'kemi realizuar në Shqipëri, ç'objektiva e suksese kemi arritur e do të arrijmë, dhe dëshirojmë që të tilla objektiva t'i arrijë edhe populli vëlla kosovar. Fadilit, mund t'i thuash në mënyrë të veçantë që ti ke qenë në Shqipëri, ke eksperiencë të madhe, në Shqipëri ke zhvilluar një pjesë të veprimtarisë tënde, prandaj besojmë se nuk do të ndahesh kurrë nga populli yt, nga populli shqiptar. 

Me një fjalë, përpiqu t'i inkurajosh ata në këtë rrugë, pse një punë e tillë me ta, loz rol të madhe, se fundja e fundit ai është nacionalist shqiptar, dhe gjersa nuk shkon me serbët, kjo neve na intereson shumë. Pastaj, të kemi parasysh që nuk do t'ia presim kokën, po të ketë bërë faje dhe për aq sa do të ketë bërë, atë do ta gjykojë populli kosovar, kur të vijë dita e llogarive. 
Por, siç thashë, ka edhe disa që thonë se nuk bëhet me Fadil Hoxhën, shoku Enver. Po pse nuk bëhet? E dimë që Fadili ka bërë ato që ka bërë, po në kohën e Rankoviçit, ama, ai është persekutuar. Mirë thonë ata, po Fadili tani është në krye të udhëheqjes jugosllave. Po si duan këta njerëz, të mos jetë ai në krye atje? Tek këta që mendojnë kështu, më duket mua, pavarësisht se Fadili ka folur edhe kundër nesh, ka disa gjykime foshnjarake që nuk kanë politikë. 

Shoku Ramiz Alia: Në kushtet që ndodhet, nuk është e mundur që Fadili të mos flasë kundër. 

Shoku Enver Hoxha: Prandaj piqe, porsa ta gjesh rastin, i thuaj se u poqa me shokun Enver, prandaj kur të dëshironi bisedojmë ca në përgjigje të atyre që u prekën gjatë bisedës që patëm së bashku. 

Shoku Lik Seiti: Po ku mendoni të jetë vendi i takimit tonë, në pritje? Ne e dimë që në Beograd ai ka shtëpi, dimë edhe në ç'rrugë banon. 

Shoku Enver Hoxha: Këtë çështje gjykoje e zgjidhe ti, se ku mund të takoheni. Nuk e kini bërë praktikë me të, çështjen e takimeve? Po të gjesh rastin, përpiqu ta takosh në ndonjë pritje. Në qoftë se pasi ta lajmërosh, të propozon të vesh për të pirë një kafe në shtëpi të tij, jepi përgjigje pozitive, i thuaj se do të vesh me gjithë qejf. Vetëm po të tha të takohesh në zyrë, dmth, në Komitetin Qendror të Partisë, i thuaj që atje nuk vij dot, se mos e marrin për keq për ty, pastaj edhe ne nuk kemi lidhje me Komitetin Qendror të Partisë suaj, prandaj po të dëshironi mund t'ju bëj një vizitë në shtëpi, në rast se nuk ju bëhet keq. 
Ose kini parasysh se mos takoheni në ndonjë pritje, po të paraqitet mundësia shpejt. Në fillim, kur të piqeni në hyrje, siç është zakoni, mundohu t'ia thuash qëllimin shpejt e shpejt, se dëshiron me atë rast të bisedosh me të, pastaj gjatë darkës gjej mundësinë dhe zini ndonjë qoshe për të folur bashkërisht.

----------


## *suada*

> E qka nese eu rrejm.Nuk jom magjupe po magjup se shqipt rai ka dal fala.ne sonazhin e fundit te ber nga er efki te fundit nl eist ishin met shqiptaretp er nga njerzi e karakteri .Sa demo jeni sa liri fjale skeni zito u gjumhist.


Jeni i ftuar te perktheni ''shkrimin'' e mesiperm.

----------


## landi45

kush i mbajti shqipetaret te luftonin ne kosove nga 90 deri tani 
kur behej lufta kishte me shume se 70 perqind qe pinin kafe

enveri


kush e beri traktatin e londres enveri


kush e ndau shqiperine enveri


enveri ishte nje diktator po seshte e drejte tja vejme fajet atij


po sot pse nuk flasim per bashkim a jemi ne nato ,,,qa do na beje serbi 

po jemi kurvat e grekut e serbit jo vetem si popull ,po dhe udheheqeja
vetem flasim dhe ham buken kot

mire serbi i forte thone

po maqedonia qe shkele shqipetaret me kembe dhe sflasim dot

o harrova i ka fajet enveri

se nuk kemi gjak shqipetari me pondryshojme emra fe dhe cdo tradite per 1 euro

----------


## projekti21_dk

> E si e paska shit!? A e paska pas Enevr H. ndonjehere kosoven!!!


Enver Hoxha: Autonomi per Kosoven, jo Republike

Darina Tanushi


(vijon në numrin e nesërm)

..................................................  ..........
përgjigje ime:

Thesphinx nganjëherë shkrimet lexohen mes rreshtave.
Mos e shaj Darinën, se përmbajtja e shkrimit nuk përkon me titullin. Shkrimi po nxjerr në shesh krejt dicka tjetër. Darina e ka pasur të vështirë në këtë kohë këtë shkrim ta nxirrte me tjetër titull.
Unë nuk po merrem më me politikë, se unë nuk di të bëj politikë. Politikë i thonë kësaj të Darinës. Unë këtë shkrim pale me cfarë titulli do ta kisha nxjerrë.

----------

